# Ayuda con LiveWire, no encuentro circuito integrado



## Sic248 (Dic 19, 2010)

Hola! Qué tal gente? Yo ando desesperado porque no encuentro un circuito integrado en el LiveWire (que aparentemente está porque eh visto fotos en donde lo simulaban), pero no consigo encontrarlo.
El circuito integrado es el *74LS194 - 4 Bit shift register*. Si alguno pudiese indicarme de forma sencilla en dónde está, se lo agradecería un montón.
Si por esas casualidades de la vida, en "X" versión de LiveWire no está este integrado, pido que me dejen la versión en donde lo pueda hallar.
Desde ya, muchísimas gracias por su atención y tomarse el tiempo de lectura.
Un saludo a todos!


----------



## frankKM (Dic 19, 2010)

primer mensaje y yastamos pidiendo si usas la busqueda y las palabras claves livewire y 74194 obtendras una solucion para el problema de carencia


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 19, 2010)

Offtopic: ¿Tan larga es la calle Serrano?


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 19, 2010)

Hola Sic248

En el simulador LiveWire No Viene el 74LS194. Ya no lo busques ahí.
Probablemente te sirva el 74LS164, este si lo trae.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Sic248 (Dic 19, 2010)

Muchísimas gracias MrCarlos por ser el único en darme una respuesta concisa y útil respecto a mi duda.


----------



## Pardal2988 (Dic 21, 2010)

Bueno, lo cierto es que lo que se encuentra en la galería es el 74164 que es la version TTL, pero que a efectos de funcionamiento y patillaje vale igual. Suerte.


----------



## wild8528 (Dic 21, 2010)

cuantas versiones de livewire hay? o.o


----------

